

Programming Satan's Computer - mariorz
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3482

======
akamaka
Cool title, but completely misleading.

I thought this paper would be about writing software on top of an untrusted
hardware architecture (an increasingly important national security concern,
considering that so many chips are produced in foreign countries, and could
have hidden flaws purposefully inserted).

Instead, the paper just provides a description of typical attacks against
cryptography (man in the middle, side channel attacks). Maybe I missed
something as I skimmed through this, but these subjects are much better
covered in beginners textbooks.

~~~
DannoHung
Is there actual research into programming on untrusted hardware? I mean, I
gotta think that if you think any part of your computer might be compromised
you can't trust it at all.

~~~
sp332
You can send encrypted data reliably over a flaky and wiretapped link. Why do
you think you couldn't do computation in a similar environment?

~~~
aarongough
Because a communications link is generally only a passive part of the system,
it relays the signal and that is all...

Computing on untrusted hardware is like trying to convert a plaintext secret
message to ciphertext while an enemy agent with perfect memory is watching
over your shoulder, not exactly easy.

